# Gentex GENK2A Auto-Dimming Rear View Mirror Review



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

*Gentex GENK2A Auto-Dimming Rear View Mirror*

The Gentex GENK2A auto-dimming mirror is a bolt-on replacement for the factory mirror. It is slightly larger than the factory mirror, offering an improved field of view. The auto-dimming function is identical to the mirrors found in luxury vehicles such as Cadillac and Lincoln. Mito Corporation offers the OEM Gentek auto-dimming mirror for aftermarket applications. It is necessary to route the power wires to the Cruze dash fuse panel and use the supplied crimp connectors to connect to a key power source. Installation took about 30 minutes including carefully removing the A-pillar trim and the factory mirror.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Can this use the factory mirror mount?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

what about the onstar stuff?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

could u share the pinout please


----------

